# New flash, or new lens??



## JustJazzie (Jan 21, 2013)

My birthday is coming up soon, and I am hoping for a new peice of equipment. 

Right now I have:
Sony NEX7
18-200mm 3.5-6.3 e mount lens
3 - 1000watt generic eBay hot lights.
Backdrops and stand, and green screen software, but not enough lights to do great green screen work.

 I have been researching speedlights for a while now, amazed at the results I see from "the strobist" flicker page. But I am also super intrigued by the 50mm prime e mount lens. It's so sharp and the 1.8 aperture makes me think I will greatly improve my indoor shots without a lugging around a heavy flash.

I would love some advice!

Also: I am mostly interested in portriat work, but see myself getting more into nature photography in the near future.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 23, 2013)

Get both. Get the flash you need and a 50mm. Get the nex flash and a cheap 50mm like an m42 or something. 

Here is some stuff on ebay. Get you one of these and an m42 to E-mount adapter and you'll be set. 

50mm m42 in Lenses | eBay


----------



## PhoebTilton (Feb 8, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> Get both. Get the flash you need and a 50mm. Get the nex flash and a cheap 50mm like an m42 or something.
> 
> Here is some stuff on ebay. Get you one of these and an m42 to E-mount adapter and you'll be set.
> 
> 50mm m42 in Lenses | eBay



Thanks for sharing this, I have bought [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Mamiya Sekor is a high performance camera lens from eBay at just $35[/FONT] USD. [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Mamiya Sekor is an excellent accessory for capturing sharp, crystal clear portrait, candid, and general-purpose photos.[/FONT]


----------

